# 2017 Levo Comp for sale? Any interest?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My buddy has this monster green Comp for sale in excellent condition. He wants $3800. Lmk if any interest. Thanks.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry, it’s a size medium!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

That is a good deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thx. Someone is going to buy. It’s only been ridden twice. Oh, it’s in NYS but can obviously be shipped.


----------

